
New Material to Make Lithium Ion Batteries Self-Healing and Easily Recyclable - elorant
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/new-material-makes-lithium-ion-batteries-self-healing-and-recyclable/
======
NikolaeVarius
Good ol disclaimer

> Although the researchers acknowledge that more work is required before the
> material could be used in batteries that are comparable to what is in use
> today, the team probed the conductivity of the new material and found its
> potential as an effective battery electrolyte to be particularly promising.

~~~
Animats
Right.

Somebody should have a site which shows 1, 2, 5, and 10 years ago in battery
technology announcements. There's at least one major battery breakthrough
claim each month. These guys should shut up until they can at least light up
an LED in the lab.

Could be worse. Remember uBeam, the ultrasonic power people? They're now
called "Sonic Energy".[1] Still doesn't really work.

[1]
[https://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/](https://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/)

~~~
TeMPOraL
My god, uBeam is still alive? By now, that _has_ to be the longest running
joke in the Silicon Valley.

~~~
dehrmann
Longer than Duke Nukem Forever?

~~~
djcapelis
Duke Nukem Forever shipped eight and a half years ago...

~~~
hyperbovine
Thus beating their target ship date of forever by infinity years.

~~~
rzzzt
On the contrary, they nailed the "when it's done" release target perfectly!

------
andruby
More discussion on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919347)

------
kwhitefoot
> Lithium-ion batteries are notorious for developing internal electrical
> shorts that can ignite a battery’s liquid electrolytes, leading to
> explosions and fires.

That seems a little like scaremongering to me bearing in mind the number of
batteries that are now deployed.

The use of the word notorious seems a bit over the top.

